# Pigeon House Plans - Stans Plans



## sreeshs

I was searching the internet for some basic plans, when I came across this at Stans Plans http://stansplans.com/pigeonhouse.html

Not a loft ofcourse but good standalone addition...


----------



## Pip Logan

Thats looks kinda cool!


----------



## crosbeem

Neat idea!!.. could be adapted as individual kit boxes or alternate hutch style for racing pigeons.


----------

